# Reliable Pharmacies in Mexico?



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Best pharmacies to be sure to avoid fake drugs in the supply chain?
Hoping to pick up affrodable Doxycycline for travel to Malaria zones next year when i leave Mexico and the summer heat.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

Farmacias Del Ahorro or Farmacias Similares. Both are all over the place in most cities. Similares sells generics and is 25% off on Mondays.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In Mexico City the best pharmacies are San Pablo and Benavides.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The amount of counterfitting everything in this world is staggering, from jet engine parts, DVD's, Levis jeans to ladies purses....And the problem with prescription drugs, you would have to be a chemist to analyze your prescription from any drugstore anywhere....I do not know if Mexico has an equivalent to the FDA and if it did it would have to be one huge agency with the amount of drug stores in Mexico...


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> The amount of counterfitting everything in this world is staggering, from jet engine parts, DVD's, Levis jeans to ladies purses....And the problem with prescription drugs, you would have to be a chemist to analyze your prescription from any drugstore anywhere....I do not know if Mexico has an equivalent to the FDA and if it did it would have to be one huge agency with the amount of drug stores in Mexico...


 I did the research into the pharmacy side in Colombia, and found that certain pharmacies stick to a supply chain direct from the proper manufacturers. 
So -good pharmacies learn to guard their supply chain. Counterfeits go through supply chains that are not closed circuit between factory, wholesale and retail. 
Big name pharmacies usually bypass whole sale and get factory direct and straight to retail from there. 
Easy to bypass whole sale when the pharmacy has hundreds of retail outlets around the country. But that does not stop an employee from switching out the stock to divert some sales direct into their own pocket. Which is why i want to buy outside of the Malaria zone countries where i will need them. 
So much coruption and pilfering going on in those places, it is hard to trust my health and life in the hands of a person behind a cash register counter.


----------

